# Found a pigeon in my backyard



## mdguy (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi,

First time posting, until about 2 hours ago, I didn't even know pigeon racing or carrying for them as pets was even a thing... but.... today a lost / stranded pigeon has taken up residence in my backyard.

I have taken pictures of it from every angle possible with my SLR camera and was able to get a band number.

CCRC 2016 432.

I am located in Ellicott City, MD and I am not having any luck finding who to contact on finding who this bird belongs to.

Any help with be appreciated.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Hope someone comes along who can help. The bird will be hungry and doesn't know how to fend for itself in the wild because it's a loft bird, it's also open to predator attack so it really needs to be taken inside and out of danger until its owner can be located, poor thing. 
If you could put it in a cage, pet carrier, dog crate or even a box with mesh over the top, put wild bird seed and defrosted peas with a water bowl I'm sure it would be more likely to survive than where it currently is. Even if you can get only keep it in your garage it would at least be safe. 
Thank you for taking the time to join here in order to help the little lost mite.

ETA - Its a beautiful bird and someone must be missing it.


----------



## mdguy (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, the bird is relatively safe in the backyard. The yard is fully fenced with 6ft privacy fencing. I have a bird feeder up and he has been eating seed dropped by other birds and we put out a water dish (reading other forums). There is a nice big wisteria "gazebo" for him to hang out in where a lot of other birds nest in the back. He is very skittish, I can't get within 10ft without him moving and giving me the stink eye, so catching him is out of the question right now.


----------



## Columba1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Wonder what is that diagonal mark across his chest? It looks like a scar? 
CCRC does not appear to be one of the issuers you can easily lookup. At the bottom of this link there is a way to email for additional assistance in cases like this. 
https://www.pigeon.org/lostbirdinfo.htm 

I suspect its a foreign group... maybe Confederacion Colombofila ......? Cuban bird?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird! Thank you for helping him.


----------



## mdguy (Jul 11, 2017)

I think line you are referring to is just how he was sitting at the moment, other shots don't show the line. I haven't seen him at all today, so he may have carried on to somewhere else.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would send an email and see if someone like this can help with the band. 
http://pigeon.org/lostbirdinfo.htm
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/found-pigeon-in-md-trying-to-trace-ccrc-band-77287.html
http://www.npausa.com/customer_service/found_pigeon.html
Also found a site for reporting found pigeons. Interestingly, someone in MD found a pigeon with a CCRC tag in 5-17.
http://homingpigeon.com/lostbird.php
Would also perhaps contact a few MD pigeon clubs and ask. 
http://www.pigeoncote.com/clubs/clubs.html
http://speedpigeon.com/state_maryland.htm
There is also a facebook place to post lost pigeons in MD.
https://www.facebook.com/PigeonsofMaryland/
Hope you can find his home. Beautiful bird.


----------

